# 75 piece segmented pen



## vick (Jan 24, 2006)

Alright 75 pieces is an estimate I did not actually count, but it got your attention.  I like the way this turned out but I do not love it.  Let me know what you think.  


Sorry the 2nd picture is not better












Comment and critiques are appreciated.


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 24, 2006)

I generally like segmented pens and this one is no exception.  I appreciate the work that goes into them and it is obvious that you spend a good amount of time on the glue-up.  

I think anyone with an eye for detail would really love this pen!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 24, 2006)

nice work....well.. you may not,  but i LOVE the design....[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 24, 2006)

I feel as you do,Vick. But anyone must appreciate the time and craftsmanship which is just as rewarding and valuable as the end product.


----------



## stilgar (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting.  I don't have the patience to do something like that but I am messing around with guitar picks in some of my more plain blanks.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike,
That looks to be a lot of cutting and gluing! Nice. What kind of wood is it and what glue type did you use?


----------



## airrat (Jan 24, 2006)

I've seen Mike's shop and his "easy to make" jigs.  Even with those this pen had to take some time.  Looks good.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually like the first picture. It would be flawless if one or two of the lines met up just a little better on the side shot. Even then, i would be VERY proud to have produced something that looks as good as this pen does.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it Mike, very nice. 
I just hope you don't have a suit that matches the pen []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 24, 2006)

Another quality pen Mike. I really like the design.


----------



## Radman (Jan 24, 2006)

That's very nice.  Seems the segmented pens that are being displayed are getting more and more intricate.  Good job on that one... terrific!
Radman[8D]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent work as usual.  I really like how it looks in the second photo.


----------



## vick (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I really appreciate you input.



> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Mike,
> What kind of wood is it and what glue type did you use?



I know I am probably butchering this wood name but Gonca Alves?? and maple.  I used regular titebond wood glue to glue up the 5 lamination strips, then once they were cut into squares I glued the squares together with CA.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, Mike, that's great!  I don't usually like the busy laminations but this is nice.  The woods go together well. You have much more patience than I do![8D]


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work.  The hardest thing is to get repeatable patterns, you came very close but looking at these photos there is still seems to be some misalignment. Once you nail it down you find people just stare at it trying to find something wrong.


----------



## vick (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Nice work.  The hardest thing is to get repeatable patterns, you came very close but looking at these photos there is still seems to be some misalignment. Once you nail it down you find people just stare at it trying to find something wrong.



The pattern was actually closer than I thought it would be, but definately off in a couple spots.  I screwed up cutting the squares and had to be creative when putting them together.  I have 2 more sticks of my lamination that still need to be cut into squares to make another blank but I doubt I will.  I did not bet the "Bang for the buck" out of this that I wanted and with the dissimiliar material and all the end grain and different grain allignment it was a nightmare to turn.
I think I ended up grinding 1/4 inch of my skew sharpening it so much[].


----------



## JHFerrell (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful piece of work....reminds me of one I remember seeing some months back...http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=7417

Maybe one of these days I'll get to this level of craftsmanship.


----------



## vick (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JHFerrell_
> <br />....reminds me of one I remember seeing some months back...http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=7417


Thank you very much for the kind words.  They are both based on parquertry patterns though I have never seen the exact pattern that Eagle used for his before maybe he made it up.

I got my patern out of an old millwork catalog that someone had posted a link to before.
http://inlay.com/inlay/roberts_par/roberts_par.html
It is the border from page 332.  Lots of good ideas for segments. I plan to try several more of the designs when I get time.


----------



## Darley (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice pen Mike, any chance to post a photo of the blank uncut and glued up? thanks


----------



## jvsank (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice looking pen


----------



## chigdon (Jan 24, 2006)

I really like a well done segmented pen mostly because I am in awe of them.  This one I especially like because it is so subtle.  Very nicely done.  As mentioned, I am in awe.


----------



## vick (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Very nice pen Mike, any chance to post a photo of the blank uncut and glued up? thanks


Unfortunately I do not have a picture.  If I make another one I will make sure to take a picture.  Just to give you an idea the blank looked like this though



<br />


----------



## Darley (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Mike I understand the process now


----------



## Hastur (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice pen Mike, I like the way it looks.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice looking pen.  I think the design worked out really well.  Nice work!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 26, 2006)

I like it; but..........   It is a little coarse for my taste.  Now, if you used say a hundred smaller pieces........??[][]


----------

